# Be Careful Hiking Out There



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Please don't be scared off from camping in the hills and mountains of Virginia! The Blue Ridge is one of the most beautiful camping areas in the US.
This is a picture of a 9 foot rattlesnake caught and killed at the Radford Army Ammunition base in Radford, VA. YIKES!!!










Moderators: Sorry! I didn't mean this post to go in this topic.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

If the DW sees this she will never go to Virginia.....lol

Steve Irwin (Croc Hunter) was doing a shoot in the mountains of PA on rattlesnakes. He was reaching his hand into a den and pulling them out. This freaked her out about our own home state. Those were babies compared to this one.

Nice picture

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

If memory serves me right, this picture has surfaced a few times on the web, almost always from some "other" part of the US.

Don't know for sure, but I think it's even been here on Outbackers before.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

mswalt said:


> If memory serves me right, this picture has surfaced a few times on the web, almost always from some "other" part of the US.
> 
> Don't know for sure, but I think it's even been here on Outbackers before.
> 
> Mark


Well, Maybe there just might be more than 1 snake out there.........








all caught by the same guy....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Wherever it came from, Rattlers do get that big.. And you'd never want to be on the sharp end of the dude.. Thats incredible.. From the tiny pic it looks like an eastern diamondback which of that size is more in Fla..

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is one big snake..









On the upside, I've never met one that could move faster than a bullet....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That picture has been floating around the internet for years and I saw a show on TV that said it was all fake. The last time I saw it they claimed it was from Texas.


----------

